#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: تصویر لپ تاپ لنوو g500

## saeid alinia

سلام دوستان
یه لپ تاپ لنوو g500 اومده که رو خروجی vga . hdmi تصویر داره ولی رو ال ای دی خودش نداره. 
نور پانل فقط داره اونم قطع و وصل میشه
کابل فلت و ال ای دی رو نو گذاشتم ولی باز همونجوره
گرافیک اینتل هم هست
اگه اطلاعاتی در این زمینه موجوده راهنمایی کنید لطفا
با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

